# Need views on Primolut for trying to conceive



## Dora N

Hi wonderful people, am really new to this forum but from what I have read, i feel that am in the right place in my journey of TTC. 
Here is my story: I have been married for the last 4 years and from the first day in marriege, i have been TTC but up to today, nothing has happened. I have suffered two cysyts, the first one was operated in 2012 and the 2nd one which i identified in August this year dissolved while on some medication.
My periods have been very irregular and they take a duration of 31 to 35 days. My tubes are perfect but I was told by my previous doctor that i have a condition called PCOS and that I do not ovulate naturally so i was put on clomid for 3 cycles which did not help me get pregnant. 
Recently i changed to another doctor who said that with pcos and then recurring cysts, i should not take clomid again. He then put me on Primolut from the 11th day of my cycle 1 tablet times 2 for 10 days. I have taken it for two months and my periods appeared on the 27th and 24th day of my cycle.He had said that i may actually conceive while on this medicine but it has not yet happened. Along primolut, i have been taking forever food suppliments to increase my chances but so far, nothing..just BFN's.I have read on the internet that primolut is a contraceptive and i wonder whether in addition to stabilising my periods will make me get pregnant!!!! Is there anyone who has used primolut and it worked for her?if so, for how long did u use it. Will be very glad to hear your views as am dying to be a mommy. Many many thanks


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Dora, I just saw your post and looked up primolut, it looks like it boosts progesterone in your body to help create a lining. Also looks good for endo/pcos ladies. If you're worried about the progesterone preventing you from ovulating, were you told to take it the whole cycle or just after O to af? I have heard of some ladies being prescribed progesterone cycle round and I've thought that it would stop ovulation but for your own peace of mind you could always ask your doc or get a second opinion.
There are other supplements & ways that have been proven to help pcos ladies ovulate. Check out some of the info in these links: 

*Myo-inositol restores normal ovulatory activity and fertility in women with PCOS*

*N-acetyl cysteine boosts pregnancy rates by 40% and lowers miscarriage odds by 60% in PCOS women*

*PCOS causes & treatment*


----------



## Dora N

Hi there, thanks for responding to my post and for the links shared. I am told to take primolut after ovulation i.e on the 14th day of my cycle. I have tried to look for any success stories of primolut but in vain, were those ladies(the ones prescribed progestorine) successful?


----------



## 2have4kids

progesterone does work especially when taken after ovulation (just be careful you've already ovulated!). I'm wishing you good luck.


----------

